# Area III



## SSMFarm (Jun 10, 2009)

The Area III Regionals in Perry went Great!




It was so nice to meet so many of you. The "meeting" on Sat was very informative and gave us all a voice in our Area. I think that is wonderful. So ... with that being said I need to hear some of those voices. The Area 3 website is going to be an information "hub" if you will. So if your club has something going on...let me know about it. I will post it on the website with information of how to sign up, pay, etc. Whether it be meetings, shows, clinics, etc. This will be an Events Page so let me know of events.

At the meeting so many new members really didn't know where to start...I hope that we can build a website where folks can "start". For example...I have this horse...what do I do now. With the economy and gas prices it seems that folks are staying a little closer to home. But, because of the economy and gas folks need something to enjoy. Hopefully this website will get more association members joining their area functions.

I know NOTHING about the shetlands and show pony....except that they are GORGEOUS!! Perry was the first show that I had attended that held classes for them. So I need input. If someone would like to contribute to the Shetland and Show Pony page please let me know. These will just be information pages...so let me know what you enjoy about your pony...pix please too. While, our site is not "affiliated" with the National Association I plan to have them to approve what goes on the site. I don't want to step on anyone toes.

We are really excited to give everyone an opportunity to see what is happening in Area 3. If any show managers see this topic...I would love to speak with you too. I would like to list the shows on the events page with at least a link to the class lists and entry forms. A few folks at the meeting had never been to another show and had no idea where to go to find out about them.

We are also looking for farm sponsors. OH...and we will have an Area 3 classifieds section. I am also hoping to have a "trainer spotlight" too. As, when I purchased a miniature I had no idea how to find a trainer for him.

Sorry for going on and on! Thanks in Advance for everyone's input!

Missy


----------



## LostInOz (Jun 10, 2009)

What is the website address?

or has one been made yet?


----------



## garyo (Jun 10, 2009)

LostInOz said:


> What is the website address?
> 
> The website address is shetlandminiaturearea3.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Jun 10, 2009)

Missy,

I will be happy to help with the shetland section. I have a classic, a MP, a show pony (ASPR) and soon to have a (NSPR) shetland. Just let me know what you need. Mary Wahl might also be helpful on the Show Pony section since I believe she heads that committee.

Tina Ferro


----------



## SSMFarm (Jun 10, 2009)

Crabtree Farm said:


> Missy,
> I will be happy to help with the shetland section. I have a classic, a MP, a show pony (ASPR) and soon to have a (NSPR) shetland. Just let me know what you need. Mary Wahl might also be helpful on the Show Pony section since I believe she heads that committee.
> 
> Tina Ferro


That would be great Tina!!! If you have a few pix? Like I stated...Perry was my first where pony classes were offered. I so enjoyed watching them. It was AMAZING!!! Hubby is hooked but me...not so much! I am used to the smaller minis LOL. Not high spirited/stepping shetland and show pony! But, man I do love watching them in action! Feel free to email me at [email protected] Visit the website www.shetlandminiaturearea3.com It was approved by the association today so we are up and running. I would love any help that you would like to contribute. We will also have a classifieds and farm/trainer spotlight page....so spread the word!!! I look forward to hearing from you and thanks in advance.

Missy


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Jun 17, 2009)

Missy

There will be ponys on Fletcher over the 4 you might be able to get some pics from there

hope this helps


----------



## SSMFarm (Jun 18, 2009)

hunterridgefarm said:


> Missy
> There will be ponys on Fletcher over the 4 you might be able to get some pics from there
> 
> hope this helps


I will be in Fletcher...camera in hand! Thanks for the info!

Missy


----------

